# Phanatik's Pursuit For An Adv



## phanatik (3/6/14)

Hey Vapers,

So this Ultra-Noob right here has been bitten by the vape-bug and I need to find an ADV urgently, as I find myself half or quarter-filling a tank with the juices I currently have, and then cleaning, drying and refilling my tank with something else.

Although I have some great juices nothing has really gripped me to say "Wow, I wanna go steady with you"

These are my impressions, please do comment if you can suggest something else or if I should be admitted to a mental asylum (eg of this would be stating that menthol tastes like vanilla).

Feellife Menthol Ice - Very nice and clean Menthol, not too sweet but overpowers the palate after a while

Feellife Turkish Tobacco - Used to the Liqua Turkish, which I would Mix with Menthol to give it some variation and cut the sweetness; THIS is very exotic and spicy, but not an ADV, as I find myself wanting a bit more of something, I don't know what.

Space Jam Andromeda - Great Fruity Flavour, but not an ADV

Space Jam Eclipse - I think this comes closest for me to an ADV, just enough tobacco and something nutty?

Aaaaand... GO!


----------



## vaalboy (3/6/14)

Seems like you enjoy a tobacco? Perhaps try VM4?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (3/6/14)

Get yourself some Vapour Mountain juices. VM4 is my ADV, and BerryBlaze. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/6/14)

phanatik said:


> Space Jam Eclipse - I think this comes closest for me to an ADV, just enough tobacco and something nutty?
> 
> Aaaaand... GO!



this just shows how subjective taste is. I got s bottle of this friday and filled up a tank I loved it for a couple of minutes even msged the seller to say I want more lol. then yesterday filled a tank and ended up chucking it down the drain.

back on to topic I think u need some HHV! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Metal Liz (3/6/14)

I agree with @crack2483, I def think you should try some Vapour Mountain, their juices are absolutely amazing 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (3/6/14)

Problem with HHV is...not easy to get. Go for VM. Its a good starting place for juice. Or try all the new stuff that is around  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek (4/6/14)

VM4 <---- That would be my ADV if I wasn't so addicted to swapping flavours!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik (4/6/14)

Thanks for the awesome replies. I will give the Vapour Mountain stuff a try next. @Die Kriek I think the addiction to swapping has me as well.

@vaalboy coming from analog is the reason for still looking for that tobacco taste. It's probably a mental thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (4/6/14)

i would also recommend trying some of @Oupa (vapour mountain) juices

if you like tobacco, go with the VM4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (4/6/14)

Tom said:


> Problem with HHV is...not easy to get. Go for VM. Its a good starting place for juice. Or try all the new stuff that is around
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Danke @Tom 
Alles klaar in Deutschland?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (4/6/14)

phanatik said:


> Danke @Tom
> Alles klaar in Deutschland?


Immer! Ze jermans doin fine 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (13/6/14)

Ok so an update:
SpaceJam Andromeda started developing a nauseating taste, and i definitely cannot vape this any longer.
SpaceJam Eclipse is still going strong, smooth as ever.

I need to get more tobacco-ish flavours. I think I will give @Oupa s VM4 a shot and maybe one or two of @RevnLucky7 boutique juices

any suggestions?


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/6/14)

phanatik said:


> Ok so an update:
> SpaceJam Andromeda started developing a nauseating taste, and i definitely cannot vape this any longer.
> SpaceJam Eclipse is still going strong, smooth as ever.
> 
> ...


VM4 is a must try its good quality local juice at a great price. Witches is amazing but for me its more of a treat juice than a adv. Thats my opinion so no one shoot me plz.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/6/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> VM4 is a must try its good quality local juice at a great price. Witches is amazing but for me its more of a treat juice than a adv. Thats my opinion so no one shoot me plz.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


That is my assessment as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

